# Are we too old to adopt?



## Biebs (Aug 7, 2010)

I've been told that to adopt a child one partner must be 38 or under is this correct? My DH and I finished our final failed IVF in December and are now considering adoption. I'm 40 and my husband is 39 - are we too old?


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

I asked the same question recently and apparently no x


----------



## Biebs (Aug 7, 2010)

That's good to know (phew!) Do you know if age depends on the area you live and what the maximum age limit is?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2013)

Certainly not too old, I am nearly 40 and DP is 43 this year, we were told we were relatively young to adopt and we are looking for a LO under age of 2!


----------



## funnychic (Feb 2, 2012)

I am an ancient 47 and have been matched with a 20 month old dd so NO you most certainly not!!! Mind you if anyone ask's my age I do say 42!


----------



## someday (Sep 11, 2008)

that's a load of nonsense! Who told you that? We have been approved recently and I'm 39 and Dh is 47.There is no upper age limit as long as you are fit and healthy!


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Rubbish. I am 41 in a month and DH is 43 and we have just been matched with a 22 month old.
In our LA they want 45 yrs between the child and the younger parent of the couple adopting, but all agencies are different.
Good luck.
Skyblu.xx


----------



## smudgerbabe (Sep 16, 2011)

You're youngsters in the adoption world! Good luck!


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi some authorities have a maximum age gap between parent and child but no upper age limit. The smallest gap I have come across is 42 years e.g. A 43 year old can adopt a 1 year old or older 44 2 or older etc. However many don't have any specific age advice. So you are perfect age by anyone's standards. To be honest I have found more negative response to someone my age than anyone ha in their forties x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

I agree with Gwyneth, one LA had major concerns over our ages and felt that at such a 'young age' we couldn't possible be over TTC our biological child.  We were seething as it was totally overlooked that we had been TTC from a young age hense still being in my 20s, the multiple problems and treatments we had had, and the emotional (and financial) implications that continuing that path would have.  However our VA see our age as a positive.  So it varies so so much, but I personally think you are a perfect age and don't think any issues will be raised.  Our VA said the 'average' adopters are 40.

Good luck!


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

At the grand old ages of 47 and 51 we are just waiting to go to approval panel for the 2nd time, no. 1 has been with us 3 years.

You have plenty of time on your hands.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Fabulous news Miny well done you. Goodluck for panel x


----------

